# can someone help out there



## thaiboxer (Feb 28, 2002)

hi i practice muay thai
i have a few queries that perhaps someone out there may be able to help me with. i hope.

1) can anyone recommend an ointment for healing. my legs get a battering and im just wondering if there is anything out there that may aid the body in healing process, especially muscles directly beside shinbone.

2) here is my training regime:
monday - 4.0km (2.5 miles) run in morning. muay thai class evening
tuesday - 4.0km run in morning, perhaps some combos for 30 mins and weights in evening
wednesday - 4.0km run in morning, muay thai class in evening
thursday - shadow sparring, combos on bag for 30 mins and weights in evening
friday - 4.0km run in morning, skipping & body resistance training in evening (pushups, scissor lifts, leg lunges, etc in between sets of 5 minutes of skipping at increasing speed)
saturday - skipping etc again before lunch rest in arvo
sunday - rest all day, weights in the evening

now im just wondering can anyone give me some good tips re eating/nutritional value. unless im injured at training (usually legs, a thigh nerve or muscles beside shinbone) ill do this every week.

i generally eat following: breakfast - bowl wheat cereal and milk, piece of toast and honey, multivitamin tablet
                                        lunch - chicken/ham and salad sandwiches, perhaps a muesli bar/a couple of biscuits.
                                        dinner - varies, spaghetti bolognaise, chicken schnitzel and veges, rissoles and veges, steak etc especially meat after a weights session.

thanks, i look forward to hearing your experiences in relation to mine.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2002)

For the soreness, I've had good luck with hottubs combined with massage and/or some of the ointments.  I don't take much battering training, but have had some back/knee issues that theyve helped.  Can't remember what the ointment that seemed to work best was... Will try and remember..its been a few months.

I want to say it had the word 'Jit' or "Dop' in it, but a friend gave me a bit of his to try... phonecall time.   Stuff had a tingle to it, seemed to numb and warm.  


:asian:


----------



## thaiboxer (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *For the soreness, I've had good luck with hottubs combined with massage and/or some of the ointments.  I don't take much battering training, but have had some back/knee issues that theyve helped.  Can't remember what the ointment that seemed to work best was... Will try and remember..its been a few months.
> 
> I want to say it had the word 'Jit' or "Dop' in it, but a friend gave me a bit of his to try... phonecall time.   Stuff had a tingle to it, seemed to numb and warm.
> ...


was it dit da jow the kung fu stuff? im usually severely bruised in the cases i get hit with leg roundhouse kicks, quite brutal. so i put ice on them, but i was just wondering if something else would help, heat on bruises generally makes them worse.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2002)

It might have been...but I'm not sure.  I shot an email to my friend, asked him what it was.  I'll let ye know soon as I find out.

Have you tried any of the "ices"?  the cooling gels?  I've had some luck with those after sparing.  Not sure how they do with bruises though...I haven't done anything too intense yet.


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 1, 2002)

thanks for asking your friend.

no i havent tried any ice pack gels yet sorry.


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 1, 2002)

As far as the soreness goes, we use something called -get this- thai linament. Don't know where to get it (especially in your neck of the woods), but I'm sure if you do a search for "thai linament" at google.com you can probably turn up something. You guys are a lot closer to Thailand than we are so you should be able to find something locally.

And I've also heard good things about the "dit da jow", but I've never used it before.


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *As far as the soreness goes, we use something called -get this- thai linament. Don't know where to get it (especially in your neck of the woods), but I'm sure if you do a search for "thai linament" at google.com you can probably turn up something. You guys are a lot closer to Thailand than we are so you should be able to find something locally.
> 
> And I've also heard good things about the "dit da jow", but I've never used it before. *



yeah ive heard the thais have a liniment, but i didnt know what it was called, ive heard of the KF stuff dit da jow before though, just wanted someones experiences on using the stuff. thanks for that, catch you later


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 5, 2002)

I have had good results from Tiger Balm Ointment, as well as Gardener's Dream Cream.  I use the dream cream if there is any abrasion present, as the Tiger Balm is quite strong. _(_)_ Tune


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *I have had good results from Tiger Balm Ointment, as well as Gardener's Dream Cream.  I use the dream cream if there is any abrasion present, as the Tiger Balm is quite strong. _(_)_ Tune *



thanks tune


----------



## Yari (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thaiboxer _
> 
> *hi i practice muay thai
> i have a few queries that perhaps someone out there may be able to help me with. i hope.
> ...




I've had some good experience with tjinkolin. But I can't find it anywere anymore. But I got it at a local asian shop. If you can find on of these they can have some good stuff. But i think part of the stuff was that I gave i a good rubbing, and that since it gave a sting, my attention was on it often. But if I could get it today I would use it!

/Yari


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 6, 2002)

for aching and sore muscles I high recommend Olbas Oil.


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 6, 2002)

thanks guys ill check them out


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

thaiboxer
I -finally- got a reply on that question.

He doesn't remember.  Seems he goes through a lot of herbal type remedies, and it was whatever he had at the time.

I gotta get less spacey friends. 

You might also look up any local CMD's (Chinese medical doctors) and see what they recomend.  I've heard good things about some of their techniques.

Good luck.

:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey,

I would suggest a hot bath in 2 tablespoons of ginger, two cups of epson salt and two cups of apple cider vinegar.  That should relieve most of the soreness in the body.

Here's also a recipe for Dit Da Jow that a very close friend of mine has.  I hope it's of some use.



DIT DA JOW  "iron hit wine"
Aids in the breaking up bruises, relieving pain and stimulation of circulation  
CHINESE NAME  MEDICINAL ACTION  
CHI SHAO  (RED PEONY)  3 
XUE JIE  (DRAGON'S BLOOD RESIN) 2 
PUHUANG (CAT TAIL POLLEN) 2 
MO YAO  (MYRRH) 1 
TIAN CHI GINSENG* (PSUEDO GINSENG*)  3 
HONG HUA  (SAFFLOWER) 2 
RU XIANG  (FRANKINCENSE) 2 
BAI ZHI  (CHINESE ANGELICA ROOT) 2 
              (AUCKLANDIA ROOT)  1 
TAO REN**  (PEACH KERNEL)**  2 & 3 
                    (CLOVE TREE)**  1 & 2 
                    (RHUBARB)** 3 
                    (BORNEO CAMPHOR TREE)** 1 
                    (HORSE COIN / HORSE MONEY)** ? 

Using one ounce of each herb, crush into a coarse powder. Place in a nonmetallic pan, add one quart of vodka or pure grain alcohol and simmer over low heat for 3.5 hours, stirring frequently. Remove from heat and pour into a 2 gallon glass container and add 6 additional quarts of vodka or pure grain alcohol. Seal the container air tight and store in a cool dark place for a minimum of 2 months, gently shaking the jar for 30 seconds twice a week. 
Medicinal Action Key
1 - Pain Reduction
2 - Stimulation of Circulation
3 - Reduction of blood clots & bruising 
*WARNING: Tian Chi Ginseng can cause harm to the fetus in pregnant women.

**WARNING: The addition of these herbs to the compound results in making the Dit Da Jow extremely potent but also poisonous if ingested orally or through open wounds on the skin. Extreme caution must be taken when using this formula. It is suggested to first make Dit Da Jow without using these herbs. Please consult a qualified practitioner of Traditional Chinese Medicine before using these herbs in this formula.


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *thaiboxer
> I -finally- got a reply on that question.
> ...



thanks kaith for your efforts and advise


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *Hey,
> 
> ...


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Apr 30, 2002)

Little bit late reply but my dad always told me to use dat da jow. he brews his own so the family has a constant supply which can get pricey.

In my experience, Dit da jow is stongest followed by ping on ointment and then by tiger balm...all must be massaged in well to work and done long term..

As for nutrition. i know that you should eat both before and after workouts. Proteins before to build muscle and not activate carb metabolism and carbs after to top up energy so metabolism doesn't undo all that hard work on the muscles.


Plenty of half fat milk!


----------



## thaiboxer (May 2, 2002)

I definitely make sure i eat meat of some type after a weights session, and i actually cheat a bit and eat something sweet before working out, ie anything from a little chocolate, donut, or something to that effect for a quick sugar burst  .


----------



## littlecrane (May 3, 2002)

For bone bruises and sprains,  I like to use Zheng Gu Shui (external use only), and for sore muscles, I like Po Sum On, which is like a liquid version of tiger balm (the name tells you how to use it) .  These are both patent medicines that you can get in Chinatown.


Don't pick your nose or stick your finger into your eye after handling these.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 6, 2002)

Don't pick your nose or stick your finger in your eye at all for that matter!! especially one after another!!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## tonbo (May 6, 2002)

Thai:


----------



## tonbo (May 6, 2002)

Thai:

My wife studies Tai Chi and (occasionally!!) Kung Fu with a Sifu who makes his own Jow from old recipies.  I have used some of the regular Jow with good results.  He also has something called "Bone Bruise", which is good for the kind of battering it sounds like you are taking.

Bone Bruise gets down deeper and is applied warm--it doesn't sting, but it smells quite a bit.  It works pretty well, though.  Got rid of a few nasty deep bruises I had...

Peace--


----------



## OldBean (Jul 28, 2002)

ThaiBoxer,

Tiger Balm is ok. Arnica Montana for bruises and could I suggest you rest between workouts - maybe you are just too tired for your body to heal.

Some light stretching would be good too and plenty of liquids - a few bananas, nuts and fish in your diet.


----------



## thaiboxer (Jul 30, 2002)

thanks guys.

i actually have a welt in the middle of my left shin now and am resting from sparring training and kicking with that leg. its actually haematoma i believe. a huge bruise.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 5, 2002)

I found something called "tiger liniment"  its an oil thats kind of like tiger balm only way better.  a little shop in LA chinatown sells it for $6 a bottle.  I sent it to a friend of mine at marine training and he said it was a lifesaver.  you can also get it online.

http://www.painreliever.com/liniment.html


----------

